# DOS Command



## epichelle (Jan 18, 2001)

please tell me what dos command to type for backup with multiple volumes. 

im also trying to use ARJ 275 to compress the files using this command:
C:\ARJ275 A:ARCHIVEDFILE BIGFILENAME
and it sends me a command error.
What is the right command?

Please help me. Thank you!!!


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Well, first off, ARJ is not part of DOS - it is a third party program.

If you just type it alone (no paramaters after it) it should tell you how to use it. I haven't used ARJ in years, but I remember that much - the instructions are built in. At least, they used to be...

Let us know what happens when you try it.

------------------
"That is not dead
Which can eternal lie
Yet with strange aeons
Even death may die"
- H.P. Lovecraft


----------

